# Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

## Wizumwalt

```

<4>[ 2590.285531] tupp: module license 'CRA' taints kernel.

<4>[ 2590.285535] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

```

What exactly does the "disable lock debugging due to kernel taint" message here mean? I am using outside source for a kernel mod, but I only see this message once. It's like the kernel recognizes this and then disables any other errors that would normally go to the ring buffer once this module was loaded. My problem is, the module doesnt' seem to be loading correctly and I'm trying to find out why.

Am I close w/ the error msg?

----------

## Hu

It means that the lock debugging functionality has been disabled, because you loaded a tainted module.  I doubt this is related to your failure to load properly.  This particular error pertains only to the kernel's inherent lock debugging support, not to any more general error reporting support.

----------

